
Pandora (And Other Internet Radio) Has Officially Been Saved - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/pandora-and-other-internet-radio-has-officially-been-saved/
======
buugs
Pandora was nice, I've moved on to other services I listen to thesixtyone most
of the time because a large amount of it is generally good music and if not I
skip it, for more mainstream I can find songs on grooveshark (don't know if
that will get shut down or not).

If I was ever going to pay for a radio like service it would have to be
something like di.fm where pandora has variety and choice di.fm still has had
enough quality that variety didn't matter to me.

~~~
dmix
Grooveshark is an awesome service. Especially now that Youtube muted all the
copyrighted songs.

Its a good place to go when you want to find that one song or artist.

~~~
vaksel
the autoplay feature sorta works like streaming radio.

~~~
physcab
Disclaimer: I'm working on Autoplay at Grooveshark.

I'm interested in hearing any feedback you might have about this. Please
e-mail me or just respond to this comment with your thoughts.

------
vaksel
Good deal for Pandora, but I think they'll still lose users.

Pandora One is $36/yr. Under this payment plan, they pretty much get most of
their users that they'll keep onto a $12/yr plan. Because 40 hours of radio is
nothing.

But since most people hate paying, even if its $.99/mo, I think that'll cost
them a ton of users. A free alternative will spring up quickly enough.

Good opportunity for pirate bay here, Pirate Radio

~~~
dcurtis
Pandora isn't really about the music. It's about the song selection engine,
which is amazing.

Pirate radio could never come close.

~~~
dmix
>Pirate radio could never come close.

On hackernews, I believe that's a challenge.

------
christofd
Good that legislation is moving towards the direction of dealing with Internet
services in a reasonable way (since Internet as main distro media pipeline
cannot be stopped).

Also good that they've figured out rates. Although, they're still higher than
radio rates. Little steps...

